
Ask HN: Where do you register your domains? - Cenk
Ask HN: Where do you register your domains?
======
jeffmould
Namecheap - [http://namecheap.com](http://namecheap.com)

------
gerjomarty
Gandi.net - good prices, good customer service - been with them for a few
years and have never had any problems.

~~~
bennyg
When I bought a .io domain through them they tossed in a free SSL certificate.
Not sure if this promotion is still happening, but it helped persuade me to go
with them.

~~~
deeebug
Yup, they include a free SSL cert for 1 year on all domain purchases

------
biot
Personally, I've been moving my domains to EasyDNS for their strong support of
privacy, security, encryption, due process, etc. Scan through these blog posts
and see if you don't agree:
[http://blog.easydns.org/author/markjr/](http://blog.easydns.org/author/markjr/)

In particular, check out some of the features they offer:
[http://blog.easydns.org/2013/11/25/10-amazingly-useful-
thing...](http://blog.easydns.org/2013/11/25/10-amazingly-useful-things-you-
didnt-know-you-could-do-for-your-domains-with-easydns/)

------
waynemr
[https://www.gandi.net/](https://www.gandi.net/) \- it has the best ownership
terms I have ever found. Prices are good too.

------
jfasi
Namecheap is pretty great. The going rate for .io domains is about $80, and
when I last checked they let you register them for something closer to $55.

~~~
natdempk
Gandi has them for ~$40 if you're looking for cheap. They also are a pretty
solid registrar with a lot of features and competent support from my
experience. The also include a free year of SSL with domain purchases.

------
davidcollantes
Namecheap: [https://namecheap.com/](https://namecheap.com/)

------
jaredsohn
Badger ($10/domain, clean UI, APIs, free privacy protection, integrations,
randomly shares name with my alma mater's mascot)

[http://www.badger.com/fivebucks](http://www.badger.com/fivebucks) gives you
your first domain for $5 (if enough people use this I get free domains, but
that's not why I listed it here.)

------
optimiz3
When I was researching registrars, it was right after SOPA and I was ditching
GoDaddy, plus GoDaddy had had at the time several high profile security
breaches that had led to loss of business for various customers. Even recently
GoDaddy's lax security led to the loss of a high profile Twitter account.

DreamHost, because they coordinate well with their customers and resist
automated/troll take-downs, plus their business practices have been honest and
transparent.

Namecheap at the time of SOPA did not have customer favoring policies
regarding DMCA allegations or otherwise.

I've also used 1&1, but 1&1 does not give full DNS control (custom records,
etc.). 1&1 also has really shady practices of silently adding more expensive
features to your account if you don't opt-out within 30 days of being notified
(hey, we're going to convert your 1$/mo email to 40$/mo Microsoft Exchange,
cool?).

------
bruceb
Not Go Daddy...

------
helpful
_Currently:_ Dynadot

 _Formerly:_ Godaddy, Namecheap, Gandi, Fabulous, and Google (which does eNom
and Godaddy)

Weren't happy with the former so I kept going till I found one I did like.

 _Considered but failed:_ Joker, Name

 _Never Considered but looked at:_ Badger, Hover, EasyDNS, Dotster

 _Others considered that were /are still consideration:_ iwantmyname, dnsimple

------
rdl
I have an OpenSRS registrar (it costs $100 or so to set up?). It's essentially
a pass-through to the Tucows/OpenSRS registrar. I have about 500 domains
(mainly because when I register something, I get all variations, likely typos,
gTLDs, etc.)

Once I have a spare $100k, I'll probably set up a real registrar.

------
PeterWhittaker
My old consulting co: Tucows, through a friend's reseller site, then
DNSMadeEasy; self-hosting (low volume, little content); Google Apps for email.

Current co: GoDaddy. Partners chose based on cost, stayed based on service.
Slowly moving away to benefit from better app integration on other sites.

------
vonmoltke
Hover - [https://www.hover.com/](https://www.hover.com/)

------
AUmrysh
I use namecheap, but I don't actually maintain any of the domains I own, I
just have one for my name and I used to have a minecraft server set up with a
domain, but it stopped being played.

------
renekooi
[http://name.com](http://name.com)

------
gesman
namecheap.com

Exotics, such as C.GG at blacknight.com

Useful:

[http://c.gg/yc](http://c.gg/yc)

[http://c.gg/regex](http://c.gg/regex)

[http://c.gg/cs](http://c.gg/cs)

[http://c.gg/code](http://c.gg/code)

[http://c.gg/bs](http://c.gg/bs)

[http://c.gg/ip](http://c.gg/ip)

:)

------
siegecraft
[http://nearlyfreespeech.net](http://nearlyfreespeech.net) Just wish they
supported more TLDs

------
tezza
[http://Joker.com](http://Joker.com) for 10+ years. I they're based in
Germany.

------
hartleybrody
[http://1and1.com](http://1and1.com), free private registration and not on US
soil

------
mswen
namecheap for both registration and hosting. They have been easy to work with
for hosting as someone going through the journey of learning web development
on their own. I know I asked 2 or 3 'stupid' questions early on about
deployment and they helped out without charging me any extra.

------
_nato_
iwantmyname - [https://iwantmyname.com/](https://iwantmyname.com/)

~~~
Gigablah
Seconding this. Cleanest interface I've seen from a registrar.

------
reconbot
Dynadot because of security, reliability, price and features in that order.
They have two factor auth too.

------
slugore
At Hover: [http://hover.com/dougs](http://hover.com/dougs)

------
gardarh
Namecheap. Also just bought SSL certs from them and felt the the service was
really good.

------
frankdenbow
DNSimple - [http://dnsimple.com](http://dnsimple.com)

------
th0br0
InterNetworkx - [http://inwx.de](http://inwx.de)

------
pdpi
Mine's with Hetzner.de, same guys as I host my dedicated server on.

~~~
milkers
I remember them as being expensive. I would like to hear your reasons to
choose them?

~~~
GrahamsNumber
necenzurat you've been hellbanned for quite a while

~~~
GrahamsNumber
You're still hellbanned

------
mcescalante
This probably could have been a poll... but namecheap as well :P

------
pbhjpbhj
[UK, if it matters:] 123-reg, HeartInternet

------
blainsmith
Also Namecheap.

------
teach
This would have been better as a poll.

------
taigeair
It's all about the ios

------
larrik
Name.com

------
kentwistle
GoDaddy - [http://godaddy.com/](http://godaddy.com/)

~~~
larrik
You might want to reconsider that one...

------
sharmi
Namecheap.com Hassle-free

------
taigeair
How about hosting though?

~~~
Ruska
I'm a huge fan of WebFaction

~~~
taigeair
Cool thanks.

------
danaseverson
+1 for namecheap.com

------
cornellwright
Namecheap as well.

------
michaelbuckbee
Dnsimple.com

------
Slumberthud
EasyDNS.

------
nherment
OVH

------
Uchikoma
Namecheap

------
robertomb
name.com

------
eah13
namecheap.

------
phy6
name.com

